# Caboose project



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I only have one of these and a previous thread has inspired me to fix it up a little.
The project:

Lots of minor and major problems.


The worst of it being the broken roof corner (which I have already cut out) and the previous repair around the chimney.
Some scrap plastic and Proweld took care of the missing corner. More scrap and the chimney is refitted.



I think that I have convinced myself to strip and repaint so I took a pic of the road plaque to enable a new decal to be made.

Choice of colour will probably be Medium Sea Grey if it comes closest to matching the sides of the decking.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice dano, T-man would be proud! Clean cuts, did you use a dremal with a cut off tool? I haven't done much of this type of restoration.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yep, looks good! :thumbsup:

Getting out of hand I rounded up more examples. That way this can be the official work caboose thread with links to the others.

That corner doesn't have much support. When I use a piece, I always take it over the wall to get the better surface area. By cutting a junk caboose you can get that divider on the roof on your transplant, and make your cut more to the forward side over the wall and corner. 

As you can see, there is more than one way to hang a corner. 

This was my second 2419 . I just epoxied the corners and sanded.




Two other 6119 work caboose threads. 

One  I couldn't resist an ebay purchase. The worm was free.






Two At the top of a box lot, that was eaten up. It helped reduce the price.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

A pic of the underside of the corner. I had to replace the end slat which is supporting the edge of the added on corner because I had cut back to the edge of the wall to get to the forward edge of the roof joint. I mixed up a batch of colour using medium sea grey as a base, it is on the near side above the handrail. The match is pretty good and coupled with the slatted walls and decking I should be able to repaint portions without it being noticable after a bit of sanding of the grey primer. There are too many chips to try and fix so I am just going to paint them.
I prepared this on my home work bench with just an Excel knife and a couple of files, I had previusly squared out the corner using a Zona saw. You don't need a bunch of special tools, they just make the job easier if you have them to hand.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks quite professional. Like most people, I certainly have a pile of cabeese with broken corners to fix!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dano said:


> I only have one of these and a previous thread has inspired me to fix it up a little.


Well, it does need some work, of that you can be certain!  We look forward to the "after" pictures.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The primer that I brushed on is taking forever to dry so it looks like no repaint until tomorrow.hwell:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It will take time grasshopper. Don't rush the paint job after that great repair job. ( I would have allready done several coats, I hate waiting for paint to dry). 
T-man plastic eating termites? I envy you for buying that stuff. I wouldn't have the cohonas.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

The cabin painted and most of the chips touched up. I'll have to take my little bottle of piant home to finish the touch-ups on the rest of the caboose. It needs a buffing or a coat of semi-gloss to bring out the slight sheen these cars have or aquire after years of handling. The screw mounts will need some adjusting as well, I think the plastic came out with most of the screws and some were already loose. May be able to get away with using screws with a coarser thread.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I have drilled the screw holes deeper and used a longer screw. A larger diameter screw is probably just going to break the plastic.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks nice, another idea for the screws ( if the female plastic part is in good shape), is a bit of plumbers putty to snug in up. This will only work if there a little striped and not broken. Servoguy good idea on drilling a bit deeper, I might have tryed larger diameter screws myself.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a good candidate to chisels all hand rail in install new one made in brass or iron if you want.
Very nice restoration.
BTW you can glue a styrene square block i and re screw it. the long screws is a good option as well.
Andre.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

AG216 said:


> This is a good candidate to chisels all hand rail in install new one made in brass or iron if you want.
> Very nice restoration.
> Andre.


Thanks but no thanks!
If I were to do that then I would want to start with a near new looking example. Then I would have to do the same to the rest of the consist. You, sir, are trying to cause me a ton of work, Andre!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Too funny.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

I taste one day the kadee flavor and was the end for my lionel couples, then I did what I recommend to you and was worst because the fever start, now I am 2 rail and I hope to stop with that here. But honestly worth the trip!!
Here is the sample.....don't worry about the rest, look just the hand rails.
actually you can notice that I didn't change all the hand rails...hwell:

_*No intention to hijack your thread this is just a sample.*_


Andre.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For screw holes that are worn out, I just fill them with JB-Weld and then drill them again after I let it set for a day. I've fixed a ton of engine shells that way, as well as quite a few cars and cabooses. I'm a lot more often "under the hood" of an engine, so that's where I normally see the issue.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You AG,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Are aka, THE BRASS MAN. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> you ag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,are aka, the brass man. :smilie_daumenpos:



thank you!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work Andre. I am able to do the fabrication I just don't choose to go that far on my toy trains. My limit so far has been restenciling 'G' scale White Pass rolling stock.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Andre, very nice but dano s right you would have to retrofit the whole train! Looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Andre, very nice but dano s right you would have to retrofit the whole train! Looks awesome. Nice work.



Well that is what the BRASS MAN would do then. :thumbsup:
Why couldn't you just do the caboose?


Dano nice work on your "toy", :thumbsup:
How did you redo the lettering? Brush?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

big ed;
Dano nice work on your "toy" said:


> Do you mean on the White Pass 'G' stuff? I cut a stencil and sprayed it. The prototypes were stenciled and sprayed and they didn't bother to go over it with a brush to hide the stenciling so, lay it down, spray, lift it off and you are done!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

So here we are, gone from looking abused to merely used, like most of my stuff which was the goal in mind. I was able to re-use most of the screws and only had to make adjustments for the tool boxes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dano said:


> Do you mean on the White Pass 'G' stuff? I cut a stencil and sprayed it. The prototypes were stenciled and sprayed and they didn't bother to go over it with a brush to hide the stenciling so, lay it down, spray, lift it off and you are done!


What Pass 'G' stuff? 

I am talking about the rebuild here on this thread, the work caboose, the #2419. 

With the Lionel Lines and the D.L. & W. 2419.
Did you hand paint the black on?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry Ed! No, that is the original lettering, I didn't paint the entire caboose, only what I needed to.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks a lot better now! Good job!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, you have brought another one back from the brink of death!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Gunny, it didn't turn out too bad if I do say so myself.
I have a stockcar in maybe worse shape, if I do it, I will have to make a new door and repair a chunk knocked off the frame but I still have the guide to re-install so it may not be completely hopeless. Again it is the only one that I have or it would not be worth the effort.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not the destination that's the fun, it's the journey.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dano said:


> Sorry Ed! No, that is the original lettering, I didn't paint the entire caboose, only what I needed to.


OK, I thought maybe you painted them somehow.
Looks good, that color would be perfect for some black weathering streaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice restoration Job!
Glad to see another PW saved from scrap!
Andre.:appl:


----------

